# Nude arts!



## me inside (Oct 19, 2006)

Besides my passion for taking photographs of almost everything In life. I also draw and photograph stuff on paper! Here are some good art work ive done over the years...enjoy


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll move this to the Creative Corner... yes, we even have a special corner for arts our members practise that are not photography!!! We have about "everything"


----------



## me inside (Oct 19, 2006)

I wanted to tell you bout this, umm silly me I actually didnt realize you an arts forum. lol


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 20, 2006)

Damn fine work!


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 22, 2006)

Love your style! =)


----------

